# Camping at Loma



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

its been years since I have done Ruby/HT. Can one still overnight/camp at the Loma put in?


----------



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

Dunno, but the James Robb CG is just upriver and has amazing facilities. Put in there numerous times.


----------



## "Q" (Sep 9, 2020)

John_in_Loveland said:


> its been years since I have done Ruby/HT. Can one still overnight/camp at the Loma put in?











Loma Boat Launch - Ruby/HT


I know there's no camping at Loma, but is there an acceptable place to tie off a boat near the ramp or slightly downstream? I'm planning on camping at the state park in Fruita, but I'd prefer to rig at Loma the night before.




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

James M Robb state park in Fruita is great, and you can put in there without a fishing licence too, at least nobody has ever asked us to show one. Loma on the other hand, not sure if I'd want to camp there, has been the scene of many vandalism type crimes over the years.


----------



## aselig24 (May 8, 2020)

There’s no camping allowed in Loma. State park is your best bet


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

As a Fruita local, I would certainly recommend Fruita State Park, safer parking, better camping and about three extra miles onto your trip!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

And for that matter, you can always camp at the Westwater Ranger Station, there's a decent campground there with vault toilets, you'll be there to run your shuttle anyway.


----------



## xileff (May 27, 2009)

The camping downstream of Loma is all regulated now, so you’d need to get a permit. But there are some early camps just a few miles down that work well for late afternoon/early evening launches, or hiking layovers (Rattlesnake, Beaver Tail).


----------



## LRBBCO (Aug 6, 2018)

No camping but if by overnight you mean a few people boat sleeping and boogying early, no one will bother you. Things get busy early though and folks still frequent the ramp for late night fishing. If you're planning on setting up the stove, state park it. If you're having Pabst and crackers for dinner and getting some shut-eye, boat sleeping is no biggy. Cheers!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Dttleon't forget RimRock Adventures for your shuttle. You can also launch there. Pretty nice to sleep in a bed at La Quinta, have dinner and zip over in the am and skip the shuttle.


----------



## fuzzyb22 (Sep 11, 2020)

John_in_Loveland said:


> its been years since I have done Ruby/HT. Can one still overnight/camp at the Loma put in?


No camping at the boat ramp. Rabbit Valley, south of I-70 exit 2, has a free campground (Jouflas) and dispersed camping over a wide area. North of Fruita is 18 Road: cheap fee, vault toilets, great views and sunsets. Fruita State Park is convenient but noisy with restaurant noise, trucks, trains etc. Rabbit Valley and 18 Road also have great mountain biking.


----------



## IATNR (Oct 2, 2013)

I slept in my boat up in the parking area when I rolled in late last week. A tweaker showed up about 3:45am in a old beater and did tweaker things for about 20 minutes and took off. Other than that it was a fine place to catch some z’s.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

In my experience sleeping up in the parking lot is noisy as the highway is close by without sound barriers. Down on the beach, below the shitters, is much quieter.


----------

